# Which M&P?



## jimjc (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi members, I have a M&P Shield 9mm. I love the gun but my wife has some issues with recoil. I'm looking to add a additional gun a M&P9 full size or M&P9 Compact. Is the recoil in the full sized gun less than the compact? 

I had her in the gun store and she likes how both the guns fit but hasn't been able to shoot them. I've owned a full sized M&P9 {before my wife showed interest in shooting) but sold it when I got into AR15's, so I know that the full sized shoot good and the recoil is softer than the competition but i've never shot the compact. I'd like to get her the softest shooting one for her to shoot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jimjc said:


> Is the recoil in the full sized gun less than the compact?


I haven't shot either, but both being double stack 9mm's and all else being equal the fullsize pistol "should" have less felt recoil due to slightly more mass, but I imagine very negligible between the two in 9mm.

It would be great if she could shoot both to compare. M&P fullsize 24.0 ounces vs. M&P9C at 21.7 ounces on practically the same platform.

Two good reviews below on the M&P9C


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have both, an M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" barrel and the M&P 9c (compact). Both are excellent shooting guns and yes, the larger one does have less felt recoil. Either would be a great choice and since the 9mm round is not a hard recoiling cartridge, she should be just fine with either. I would consider to what purpose the gun is to serve as a high criteria. If size is not a primary consideration, go with the 4.25" barrel version.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I have all three. Much as I like them all, the Compact gets my vote. It's a little more versatile than the FS. MHO, you understand.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife's favorite pistol for a long time was her M&P9c... it was recently replaced by the Springfield Xd however


----------



## 35542 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you want a soft shooter for your wife, I'd suggest a Beretta 92FS. It is softer than my M&P 9 and the Sig 226 I sold. I had two and regretfully sold both.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BigAl23 said:


> If you want a soft shooter for your wife, I'd suggest a Beretta 92FS. It is softer than my M&P 9 and the Sig 226 I sold. I had two and regretfully sold both.


The grip of the 92 can be a bit much for shooters with smaller hands.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

All good observations. I have a 9 Shield and find that it works just well for me. The grip is slim and easily concealable. Some ladies may have a grip problem depending on hand size. We're all different in the hand category obviously. For the 9 Shield a compromise is the new S&W Performance Center 9 Shield which is "ported" and has a more comfortable trigger pull. Also fiber optic sights. BUT, if it is a carry pistol there is the concern of having those gases vented-out towards the face or body on some retention holds with the pistol For the range it would be fine.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Glock 19 gets my vote. jmho


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

jimjc said:


> Hi members, I have a M&P Shield 9mm. I love the gun but my wife has some issues with recoil. I'm looking to add a additional gun a M&P9 full size or M&P9 Compact. Is the recoil in the full sized gun less than the compact?
> 
> I had her in the gun store and she likes how both the guns fit but hasn't been able to shoot them. I've owned a full sized M&P9 {before my wife showed interest in shooting) but sold it when I got into AR15's, so I know that the full sized shoot good and the recoil is softer than the competition but i've never shot the compact. I'd like to get her the softest shooting one for her to shoot.


Most handguns have very little recoil and that is usually absorbed by the gun and your arms. What is often described as "felt" recoil can be muzzle flip, grip fit and noise. Improper grip technique might be one of the largest contributing factors after noise. If you think about actual recoil, it is basically the equal and opposite reaction to muzzle energy of the projectile. For example, the tiny 22 mag rimfire has similar muzzle energy characteristics to 9mm auto.

Novice and beginner shooters often develop a flinch reflex because of the noise and startle of the round going off, especially in an indoor range. The freely provided muffs offered by many ranges do a poor job of protecting the shooter. To test for flinch, I sometimes load a magazine with a one round dud containing no powder and a spent primer. This way, I can observe the shooter for the typical flinch reflex when they pull on that round. On a revolver, you can just leave one cylinder empty. You'd be surprised on how many of even the hardiest shooters who develop that flinch, including me a couple of times during my shooting career.  It's the same sort of reaction a person has when someone jumps out of a closet and yells Boo in a dim room. Though they may never touch you, it's the noise and startle response. You jump as if you were touched.

For the above reasons, I'd start my gal, and I did, with a solid .22 LR Rimfire pistol, either a good revolver or near full size automatic. Let her practice good technique and shooting skills with this weapon. After a time, she will become more and more confident and will progress to larger calibers. Make sure you purchase quality ear and eye protection. Maybe, supply her with a little range time with a professional shooting instructor who can help with sight picture and holding techniques yet not have a possibly adversarial role a spouse might have. Let her grow at her own pace. I started my gal off in this manner and she now shoots Bullseye competition on a women's league with a Springfield 1911A. She's only 5'2" and 110 lbs dripping wet. 

Good luck and make it an adventure.

Craig


----------



## Whale (Jul 23, 2016)

My wife shoots her MP 9 much better than her Sig 238 due to a lot less felt recoil with 9mm vs the 380 ammo. The Sig is so small it just doesn't absorb any of the little recoil that there is. For me, at 220 lbs, I have zero recoil issues with my Sig 238 nor my HK VP9, both are super accurate and easy and fun to shoot. I also like shooting her MP9 if she ever lets me!!


----------



## kmanick (Sep 12, 2016)

Craigh speaks the truth.
I've had all 3 (shield 9, 9C and FS 9), sold off the FS as I like shooting the C better.
I love my shield and have no problem at all shooting it, but my wife had a bit of a hard time with it. 
So I bought a Ruger SR22 and she loves it, she shoots it quite a bit now and has gotten very
comfortable with it. this was a great thing for me to do as now she is starting to show interest in shooting 
my 9C and my XDM 3.8C .45
When she first got her Class A she shot my FS and my Shield and was shocked by the kick and how loud they were.
(My wife is a very girlie girl , bear with me). It completely turned her off to shooting.
The SR22 has been a gift, she is very much into shooting it and has become quite proficient and accurate with it.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

slayer61 said:


> My wife's favorite pistol for a long time was her M&P9c... it was recently replaced by the Springfield Xd however


And the XD has been replaced with a CZ 75b SAO. :smt068


----------



## larrydean (Sep 22, 2016)

I bought this gun for my granddaught also and it is great for a lady because of the size.


----------

